# Stucco Masonite Panels "where to buy"



## All REO (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi folk hooping for a quick response any body know were I can get this type of paneling.

4x8 Masonite. 

Please response to this or directly to me at [email protected]


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Why is this in the RRP lead safe forum? :blink:

Why would you want Masonite? There are a lot of "stucco" panels out there that are leaps and bounds better than Masonite. What professional distributor or yard do you normally work with? :whistling 

They will have them or have access to them. But probably not Masonite.


----------



## All REO (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I be happy with any, I already talk to a couple of warehouses and they don't have THIS PATTERN




CompleteW&D said:


> Why is this in the RRP lead safe forum? :blink:
> 
> Why would you want Masonite? There are a lot of "stucco" panels out there that are leaps and bounds better than Masonite. What professional distributor or yard do you normally work with? :whistling
> 
> They will have them or have access to them. But probably not Masonite.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

All REO said:


> Well I be happy with any, I already talk to a couple of warehouses and they don't have THIS PATTERN


Well, if you're talking about HD and Blowes, I understand. But, a professional wholesale distributor will either have it in stock, or deal with someone who does and be able to get it.


----------



## All REO (Aug 4, 2013)

It appear is not that easy my friend, that's why i'm here




CompleteW&D said:


> Well, if you're talking about HD and Blowes, I understand. But, a professional wholesale distributor will either have it in stock, or deal with someone who does and be able to get it.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

All REO said:


> It appear is not that easy my friend, that's why i'm here


Well, I deal with about five different wholesale houses. And, I've seen that stuff in stock in three of them.


----------



## All REO (Aug 4, 2013)

CompleteW&D said:


> Well, I deal with about five different wholesale houses. And, I've seen that stuff in stock in three of them.


Most of them has this panels in cement, Masonite, PVC and other products the problem is the pattern im not looking forward to change all of the panel just because 3 of them are bad.


----------

